# CPU Over Temperature Error



## elecsheep9 (May 15, 2005)

Hello all...first time poster here and I'm hoping you all can help me out...

So here is my situation...I am a long time computer user and tinkerer, but I am building a machine for the first time...here are the components...

Motherboard:* ASUS P5AD2-E Deluxe
CPU:* Intel Pentium® 4 530 Processor Prescott 3.0GHz, 800MHz FSB, Socket 775, 1MB Cache
Memory:* Kingston KVR533D2N4K2/1G 1GB Kit DDR2-533 PC2-4200 Memory 
Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JD 250GB Serial ATA 7200RPM Hard Drive w/8MB Buffer
PSU:* Enermax EG425P-SFMA24P 420W Power Supply
Case:* Enermax Voltron

So when I go to powerup for the first time (I have not yet installed an operating system), I get a POST message which says "CPU Over Temperature Error" and the machine shuts down.

I went into BIOS and the temperature for the CPU read something like 112 degrees Celsius (which seems obscenely high). 

The heatsink fan is working properly, and I reinstalled the heatsink to make sure it has a snug fit. The thermal tape which was installed when I purchased the cpu is still there, but it has smeared some.

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is overheating and the mb is doing it's job in shutting down. You cannot ever reuse the thermal pad that came on the heatsink. It must be replaced with compound like arctic silver. Completely clean all parts with 99% alcohol then apply compound. Since this is a socket 775 type of board, I am going to guess that you have not screwed down the hsf correctly. 

In order to fix this, pull the board and reinstall the hsf. Pay very close attention to the instructions that came with the processor. If it was not a boxed processor, then the instructions should be in the mb manual.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> The thermal tape which was installed when I purchased the cpu is still there, but it has smeared some.


This leads me to think that the hsf is not making contact with the processor. As soon as the processor gets warm, the pad melts.


----------



## elecsheep9 (May 15, 2005)

Update:

Very weird...

I took off the heatsink, and removed the chip to examine it for any burning or scorching or whatever.* It looked fine.* I put it back in, replaced the heatsink and gave it one more try (after 4 tries, the heatsink FINALLY feels snuggly in place)...

The computer said "New CPU installed" so I went to BIOS...it is running nice and cool at between 53.5 and 55 degress celsius.* I've started it up a few times (still haven't installed an OS yet) and I no longer get the error, and every time I go into BIOS its at between 53.5 and 55. 

So I guess the problem solved itself?* 

Do you think I should replace the thermal tape with Artic Silver or should it be ok?

(BTW...only a little bit of the thermal tape had melted...most of it was the way it originally was.)


----------



## thoyler (Jan 19, 2005)

You would do well to take the advice: 

"You cannot ever reuse the thermal pad that came on the heatsink. It must be replaced with compound like arctic silver. Completely clean all parts with 99% alcohol then apply compound."

Better safe than sorry-just a thought

Regards


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Do what crjdriver suggests and go here to see how to do it http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions_big2.htm


----------



## thoyler (Jan 19, 2005)

elecsheep9 said:


> The thermal tape which was installed when I purchased the cpu is still there, but it has smeared some.


Yes, I would replace the tape.

Regards


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi,

Not to pile on the same answer, but if you take the advice of the previous posters, then your temps will go down further yet, because they are still rather high and I feel that is due to the tape. Get rid of that junk and you will never regret it. There is nothing better than Artic Silver for thermal transmission between the heatsink and CPU. 

Just for your info, I NEVER use that tape stuff or factory pads that come standard on CPU's here in my shop. I use those darn things to see if I can hit the wastebasket across the room, and must admit that I am getting to be pretty good at hitting the wastebasket. I don't know many techs who run their own shop who use those things.


----------

